# Website opinions?



## Jelevents (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi all, my business is now up and running and I have my first client, I have now created my website so would appreciate any feedback you might have. Thanks in advance Jerry 
www.themutts-nutts.co.uk


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Jelevents said:


> Hi all, my business is now up and running and I have my first client, I have now created my website so would appreciate any feedback you might have. Thanks in advance Jerry
> www.themutts-nutts.co.uk


Hi,

I am looking at the site via mobile phone on the Opera browser.
Some comments:
On the bit showing the pictures the pictures don't seem to fit the page - too wide and the picture with writing the last word is cut in half so part is on one line and part is on the next.

The menu icon is only right at the top so once you have gone to a particular page the only way to get back is to keep scrolling back which is irritating. It is possible to keep scrolling beyond any visible content and get completely lost, trying to scroll up and down to find out where the content has gone.

On the page that has the following,
"covering Arlesey and surrounding areas, congratulations!!

You have found it..."

The "you have found it"......should be part of the congratulations sentence not the following one as that doesnt make sense.

Personally I am not a fan of all the different colours and orange on black but that's a personal preference.

When choosing a page on the menu you see all the pages rush by which is a little off putting but again maybe that's me.

I will leave it to others to comment on the content as I am a cat owner.

Good luck with your new venture.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I find the font in the box titled 'Hello and Welcome' - the text below the title - jars with the title font and all the other text on the site. Being italic makes it harder to read, and it's a serif font whilst the rest is sans-serif. It stands out against the rest of the design as looking old-fashioned.
And why not give prices for 3rd and 4th dog etc from the same household?


----------



## Jelevents (Mar 9, 2016)

Many thanks for your feedback, it's my first time at creating a website, so did not expect great things, I will re look at the text etc and mobile view. I am keeping my pricing simple 3rd or 4th dog would be same as 2nd.


----------

